# TT Owners Club annual event 2007: Tickets now on sale!!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*** STOP PRESS ***

*Click here to buy tickets!*

*TT Owners Club 2007 Annual Event*

Details are being finalised for this years better than ever TTOC National Event.

The event will be held at Donington Park Circuit near East Midlands Airport on Sunday 1st July 2007. For the first time in the clubs history a track based event will take place simultaneously with our National gathering. Further details will follow in the next few weeks.

This promises to be our biggest and best Annual Event EVER, so don't miss out, get your diary updated and get book your tickets in the TTOC shop.

Keep any eye on the main events thread and for cruises for each and every region in the UK to Donington Park! 










*Click here to buy tickets!*


----------

